# Warrington/Runcorn area - Detailing



## Lambo (Jul 19, 2015)

Apologies if this isn't allowed, or if it's an odd question

I've moved quite a way and my Detailing stuff is in storage at my parents, I wonder if anyone in this area would be willing to help me detail my car ready for winter, don't have any of my products with me so happy to bring a crate of beer as a gift and I'd detail with whoever could help, and obviously if any money to cover water/products or whatever was needed then that's fine.

I don't see it as paying for detailing as I would be happy to do a lot of the hardwork but thought it could be a good laugh

sorry again if this is against the rules

Just to show I do usually detail and I'm not searching for a free detail









free photo upload


----------



## *Dan* (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi pal, what steps are you looking to do?


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Don't mind helping mate but I'm about 15 mile away.
Send me a pm if needs be


----------

